# Digital Timers



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Where is a cheap place to get some digital timers. I got my last one for 8$ anywhere online with similar pricing or less?


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> Where is a cheap place to get some digital timers. I got my last one for 8$ anywhere online with similar pricing or less?


Local home improvement store or WalMart. Make sure you use 3 prong 15 amp timers for lights....DC


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I use the Intermatic Power strip Digital Timers Like the own here. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/INTERMATIC-8-OU...ryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Every few weeks you'll see a Ebay store selling these for about $12 shipped. Not a bad price, and it works well too.

For other local places digital timers seem to run about $10 at Target, Walmart, HD, and other places.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

John N. said:


> I use the Intermatic Power strip Digital Timers Like the own here.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/INTERMATIC-8-OU...ryZ46314QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Every few weeks you'll see a Ebay store selling these for about $12 shipped. Not a bad price, and it works well too.
> ...


Thanks, the thing about that thing is that I'm not sure if it can control each outlet seperately. I want to set teh co2 for 12hrs, main light for 10hrs, and extra light for 2hrs. Can timers like this do that?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Timers can set several schedules, but all of the outlets are controlled to the same schedule. You need separate timers to do what you want to do.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

Or if someone's got the ability, you could probably make a good amount of cash if you made one that can control each individually. You don't really need all those special weekend schedules or 8 different schedules for one set of lights. Just one different for each.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The intermatic power strip unfortunately can't do that. It shuts off 4 outlets all at once, and the other 4 power on continuously. 

I haven't found any one single timer that can do what you want to do.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

That's why I'm looking for some cheap digital timers.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The little turn twist type timers work good enough no? I use the $3-4 dollar ones from Walmart on a couple of timing outlets. They seem to work as good as digital timers, (Timex) and the intermatic strip.

-John N.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have experienced twist types and digitals, the digital ones are easy, set and forget, but the twist one accidental shift and the timing is off. Annoying and not as precise...


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

My twist type one has this annoying habit of popping out the "off" piece, so now my moonlights stay on all day.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Be careful with the cheap digitals from Wal-Mart. The one I bought would not keep a setting. Or rather after about 2 days would not let me set it. It was "stuck" on some default time and I could not get it to work. Re-set, nothing. Of course I was wanting it for auto-dosing ferts for which I needed 1 minute accuracy which is why the mechanical timers wouldn't work. I got a digital from Lowe's that was a bit more expensive ($12 I think,) and it works fine.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

What about the "Power Center" from Coralife? It has separate timer controlled outlets. I wouldn't buy the regular version because of all the melting and fires that seem to be associated with it. Anyone know if the digital version is safe?
http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNumber=01692&IDProductRelationship=381


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

These are my favorite,
http://www.reefgeek.com/products/categories/lighting/104174.html


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Also, what isle would they be in, in say like Target?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

More like a hardware store. In the lighting section, right next to the rotary timers. To bad your equipment doesn't use 24v. You could use a irrigation timer, hmmm...
http://dripworksusa.com/store/controlers.html


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> What about the "Power Center" from Coralife?


It appears that this would not allow independent control of multiple lights. It looks like it has two outlets that turn on and when they are on the other two are off and vice versa.

The heavy-duty three prong mechanical versions are OK but some systems will not turn on with the mechanical version. This is only a problem with higher wattage systems with high inductive load on startup. The digital timers have less potential for problems. With either version having timer trees of multiple timers is annoying.



> what isle would they be in, in say like Target?


Lowes carries the Intermatic digital timers usually next to the light bulbs.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I visited my favorite hardware store today, and discussed timers with the manager of that section. He says Intermatic digital timers are all faulty - they have been withdrawn from the market and he has them by the dozen sitting on the floor in his office. Also, Intermatic has a near monopoly on such timers, so finding an alternative isn't easy. Specifically he was referring to the hardwired ones that replace wall switches. I ended up buying a plug-in Intermatic mechanical clock type timer. I have spent well over $200 on bad digital ones - I am obviously too stubborn to recognize that I was wasting money.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I have two intermatic mechanical clock type timer, no problems with that and I love the small size, it's just the clock type that bothers me, not as precise. The digital one I have which is noce Intermatic is very nice and small as well, I just wish I could find some that are good like that for 8$ like mine...


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I got my one digital timer from www.hellolights.com. It was a bit of a PITA to set up but once I got it set and figured it out, it's been solid ever since. I can't find it on their page anymore, I got mine for free when I ordered my coralife from them. Their prices on lighting are really good and getting a free 30 dollar timer along with it was well worth it. They probably were trying to get rid of those timers though, because I can't find them on their page anymore.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

They are doing that at drsfosterandsmith but witha free t shirt too haha... But I already got my TEK lights.


----------

